
Ask HN: Best non-cloud cross-platform CLI secret manager? - rayascott
I’ve recently setup my Mac to dual boot Fedora&#x2F;macOS, and now need to migrate Keychain data to a solution that allows access to the data on a shared localhost data partition. HashiCorp’s Vault looked promising, but you can’t get a list of stored keys without hacking on their API. Anyone know of a solution that isn’t cloud-based, and has a Linux and macOS CLI with key search functionality?
======
nieksand
For my personal use I wrote a small credentials manager in Python. I use it
daily for my non-critical secrets and am quite content with it:

[https://github.com/nieksand/pman](https://github.com/nieksand/pman)

You'll need Python 3.6 or later. (It uses f-strings and some type
annotations).

